# anyone trained at the kodokan?



## bigfootsquatch (May 24, 2007)

annnnnnnnnyoneeee???


----------



## bignick (May 24, 2007)

No, but I would like to travel abroad to Japan, among other places.  It would be cool to go see it and/or work out.


----------

